# Curitiba | Model City



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Curitiba*


Curitiba is the capital and largest city of the Brazilian state of Paraná. The city proper has a population of about 1.8 million, while its metro area has an estimated population of over 3.2 million, making it the 7th most populous in the country. 

In the 1700s, Curitiba possessed a favorable location between cattle-breeding country and marketplaces, leading to a successful cattle trade and the city's first major expansion. Later, between 1850 and 1950, it grew due to logging and agricultural expansion in the Paraná State. In the 1850s waves of European immigrants arrived in Curitiba, mainly Germans, Italians, Poles and Ukrainians, contributing to the city's economic and cultural development. The biggest expansion occurred after the 1950s, with innovative urban planning that changed the population size from some hundreds of thousands to more than a million people.

Curitiba is an important cultural, political, and economic center in Latin America. It sports one of Brazil's highest Human Development Index readings at 0.856, and in 2010 was awarded the Global Sustainable City Award, given to cities and municipalities that excel in sustainable urban development.













Note: This thread is open to everyone, whoever wants feel free to contribute, following the thread's pattern ​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

GENERAL OVERVIEW


Anoitecer - Parque Barigui - Curitiba/PR by LucasOstroski, on Flickr


Jardim Botânico - Curitiba - Paraná by Visit Brasil, on Flickr


Bosque Alemão, Curitiba/PR | HDR by Omar Junior, on Flickr


Largo da Ordem - Curitiba - Paraná by Visit Brasil, on Flickr


Praça do Japão by luistoporowicz, on Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

BARIGUI PARK









IMG_0278 por SuperFlu2012, no Flickr


Curitiba, PR - Parque Barigui - Capivaras tomando Sol - Capybara on sun on sunday morning. por Bill Machado, no Flickr


Parque Barigui. by Marco Aurélio Garcia, on Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

CURITIBA STREETS




























By Jackson Cabral​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

CURITIBA STREETS




























By Jackson Cabral​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

LARGO DA ORDEM


Praça Garibaldi - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr


Feira de Arte e Artesanato do Largo da Ordem - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

TANGUÁ PARK


Parque Tanguá - Curitiba por Dircinha -, no Flickr









Parque Tanguá / Curitiba - PR por Fabiana W. Z., no Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great thread and photos of this wonderful city!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks YF! :cheers1:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

BATEL DISTRICT - URBAN DETAILS





































By Jackson Cabral​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

BATEL - URBAN DETAILS





































By Jackson Cabral​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

DOWNTOWN


Curitiba UFPR por Vicente Martins, no Flickr


Let's take a coffee at Center Curitiba! by Arlete Reino Pellanda, on Flickr


Imagem Aérea do Calçadão da Rua XV de Novembro - Rua das Flores - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, on Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

BOTANICAL GARDEN


Jardim Botânico. Curitiba, PR. Brasil. Jul/2013 por EBoechat, no Flickr


Sem título por Wallace Caldas, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

CURITIBA CATHEDRAL





































By Urbano Prudente​


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WIRE OPERA HOUSE


Ópera de Arame por Mááh, no Flickr


Curitiba - Ópera de Arame por E! Shot, no Flickr
​


----------

